# Board advice? Yes PYL vs Yes Standard vs Capita Mercury vs Jones Explorer



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

We have the same specs but my feet at 11.5.

The baron is basically a custom X right? So are you looking for something less stiff now?

I'd take out the custom just for something with a bit more float, but other than that they are all sweet for what you're describing imo. All will be great in Japan. Mercury and PYL probs the highest tech boards.

I ride the standard for aus / japan and its good but might not suit everyone, it's quite wide, I just cant get enough of the mid bite tech and for my boot size it turns better than anything I've tried. I'm getting the 2019 to try the lighter core. My mate rides a PYL in Japan and it seems a fantastic board, really light and never seems to take any damage, floats amazing and he's still fine to do spins and plenty of drops and such with it. You could also check out the endeavor line as they are easy to get in Aus. You could pick up a cheap last season clout at the moment at rythum. 

The 159 mercury is like the perfect size for you I think because it's a mid wide, the construction on that thing seems ridiculously good, you can ride it switch better than some of the others you mentioned, it's stupidly light and has a tonne of accolades.


----------



## Frank Ru (Mar 20, 2018)

thanks Sush1 for your prompt response,

will strike out custom like you said, i do look for a less stiff board, so I think i will go with other ones 
As i will ride this board mainly in Aus/ OZ , which of the below do you reckon will have a better hand when facing the Australia condition?
Most of the review site talks about how good certain board is on powder, but we all know, we not getting too much powder here in Australia
for example, like yes PYL , it is great for powder and back country, but wondering how well they will cope with the Australia condition"
Would love to hear your thoughts

In regards to board sizing, have done some more research last night 
the various sizing chart all suggest a 159-161 size board as i weight between 80-89kg and 6 foot-ish tall, but dont know whether i should go for the wide version ( as I read somewhere that a US 11 sometime might need a wide board...)

if you don't mind me asking- for your future purchase on Yes standard 2019, what size of the board will you be getting ( since we have very similar spec)

Currently I am leaning ( in order of ranking)

Capita Mercury/ Yes Standard (equal 1st)
Jones explorer (2nd)
Yes PYL (3rd)

thanks you


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You're talking powder, Japan and not much freestyle/park at all... and your 1st and 2nd and 3rd choices are all twin boards??

I think your list there is backwards.... start with the PYL, then the others. The PYL will do fine in powder, but it's not even a powder board either. You'll be fine in powder with a PYL especially considering your other options are twins..... 

80-89 kg and 6ft... look at boards around 160+ and not smaller.

Size 11 is fine on 160+ boards. But you could do 160W and it will be a bit better. If you find a 162 or 163 that fits your needs, it doesn't need to be wide unless you ride really bulky non-reduced boots.


----------



## Frank Ru (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks F1EA

that is very helpful, will Yes PYL also works well in Australia? I read through some review site that PYL is an advance to expert level board.... hence i was putting it on third, will this board be out of my league as i am only a intermediate rider... ( can do all the blues run, but the black run still scares me a little)

furthermore, if i intend to be good at switch ( eventually...) would I be able to do that with the PYL?

Many thanks


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> You're talking powder, Japan and not much freestyle/park at all... and your 1st and 2nd and 3rd choices are all twin boards??
> 
> I think your list there is backwards.... start with the PYL, then the others. The PYL will do fine in powder, but it's not even a powder board either. You'll be fine in powder with a PYL especially considering your other options are twins.....
> 
> ...


Agreed. Put the PYL first on your list and look into other options like the Burton Flight Attendant, Skeleton Key, Salomon Super 8, Lago Open road. You want camber dominant, nose rocker, set back and taper. In an 11 I'd go wide, you're big enough to turn a wider board without issues and the extra volume will help you for float in Japan. Eg 162 regular vs 160W PYL, take the wide.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Frank Ru said:


> Thanks F1EA
> 
> that is very helpful, will Yes PYL also works well in Australia? I read through some review site that PYL is an advance to expert level board.... hence i was putting it on third, will this board be out of my league as i am only a intermediate rider... ( can do all the blues run, but the black run still scares me a little)
> 
> ...


Definitely not out of your league. If you are an intermediate with really bad habits, then you will have to get used to the board and develop new bad habits  but you'll be able to ride the board either way. Makes little difference if it's on blue, green or black runs... I'd be way more scared riding a beginner board on black terrain, than an "advanced" board on green terrain.

Switch.... almost any board will be fine to ride (and learn) switch on hardpack unless it's a radical directional shape. If you "intend to be good at switch eventually" the PYL will not stop you. Also...... if you really really wanted to get better at switch, you would have started on the board you already have.


----------



## Frank Ru (Mar 20, 2018)

lol - Fair call @ F1EA


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I took a Burton Custom to Japan for a few years a while ago and you quickly realised that if your travelling to Japan every year, go buy yourself a board suited to where you're riding. There is a massive difference between a tapered directional S Rocker freeride/powder orientated board than a Custom/Custom X type for ease of use in powdery conditions. I say this to everyone, "You're spending all that money $$$$$$ to go to the best snow you'll probably ever experience in your life, so don't short change yourself with not having a decent board for Japan". :snowboard4:

Make sure you use this as well. Grab a new board within 60 days before flying out and you'll get your 10% GST back as well via TRS at the airport before you fly out. This is restricted to combined purchases at retail that must be over $300 per store in Australia. Stores will also help you out with a Tax invoice in this period if you grabbed it outside this period. Just talk to the store via email prior. They jokingly ask you at Customs that you may have to pay the GST if you bring it back and you tell them we're leaving them in Japan at a friends house....., Sweet. We took $3k worth of new boards x3/bindings/bags/gear etc through in January 2018 and the guy never even opened the wheelie bags to see if there was anything inside. Got to love the efficiency of Boarder Force??? 

So for an example, I grabbed a new Burton DT @ $Au799 RRP which I got for almost 20% off from Trigger Bros (with free delivery to my home) (Great store Trigger Bros) and then got the 10% GST off on top of that, so it ended up costing only $Au580 for a new board Burton DT. Keep it for a few years and look after it and I can easily sell it for $Au350 on Gumtree/friends very quickly etc. So you're only outlaying like just over $Au100 a year for a new board to rip powdery Japan apart.:thumbsup: You can't hire a brand new board anywhere near that price. Have done this for years. Massive market out there for used mint condition high end snowboard gear. The best times they sell is around start of Winter (July/August) and near/after Xmas for the overseas riders. 

We do this every year We go grabbing new boards/gear for family. You need all the help we can get in Australia as they rip us off so much at retail compared with USA.:wink:


----------



## Frank Ru (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks Craig 51, if taking on your advice and took a step back and exclude JPN for the snowboard consideration, which of the above boards would you think is best suited for just Aus and New zealand condition?

cheers


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Frank Ru said:


> Thanks Craig 51, if taking on your advice and took a step back and exclude JPN for the snowboard consideration, which of the above boards would you think is best suited for just Aus and New zealand condition?
> 
> cheers


I sort of stick with Burton as I have EST bindings, so for Australia I use a Custom/Custom X which is just a directional full camber ride. This rips our groomers around and goes semi okay in the powder if you have one when your down there. I run with a 2-3 quiver set up now but often that's not affordable for a lot of riders. The Yes PYL gets a pretty good review. There is a 2018 160W at ESS (free delivery) for $650 at the moment. https://www.essboardstoreparramatta...yEyqlji6VqpU-J3IPOo-kfFCJ98fBwrRoC_GkQAvD_BwE



SHAPE: Directional
OUTLINE: Tapered Underbite
FLEX: 4.5/5
CAMBER PROFILE: CamRock
CORE: Carbon PowerDrive
GLASS: Triax
BASE: Sintered True
WAIST WIDTH: 253mm
MODEL: 2018
LIFETIME WARRANTY


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

They also have a Burton Antler 157.5 for $629:surprise: This a really good board.

BEND: Camber
SHAPE: Directional
FLEX: Twin
CORE: FSC™ Certified Dragonfly™ 600G Core with Multizone EGD™ and Squeezebox High
FIBERGLASS: 60° Carbon Highlights Hi-Voltage
BASE: Sintered WFO
FEATURES: The Channel™, Frostbite Edges, Scoop, Pro-Tip™, and Infinite Ride™


https://www.essboardstoreparramatta...s/snowboard/burton-antler-snowboards-men-2018

So both look like they're 30% off RRP with free delivery.

If you log into and set up an account with Trigger Bros you seem to always get almost 20% off on everything from scratch. I got a Burton Dump Truck which had only just landed in Australian retail from Trigger Bros store at 20% off straight way.

The PYL and the Antler are 2 boards at the top end of what you would desire for brilliant boards for Australia.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Frank Ru said:


> thanks Sush1 for your prompt response,
> if you don't mind me asking- for your future purchase on Yes standard 2019, what size of the board will you be getting ( since we have very similar spec)


I'm on the 159, ride it in the park and powder and it's not the very best at either but it's great for both. I love the edge hold for cruising groomers, it's a forgiving board that floats well, nice pop and a good stiffness, rides switch fairly well (not as good as a normal twin). 
It also has slam back inserts so if you get to Japan and a big storm has come through you can set back your bindings and get some more float. Pair it up with some sturdy bindings and you have a great 1 board quiver. You need pretty big feet to get the most of it imo (suits us well). Last years was slightly heavier than something like the PYL or Mercury, so you have to decide if you value lightness. I'm hoping the 2019 (supposed to be around 10% lighter and a bit more lively) will be even better.

This season in Japan I often rode the endeavor archetype. You could check out the maverick for a closer to twin shape, you could ride a 162 I think. I can still ride the archetype in australia and have a good time no problems. It's got such a nice flex to it. But it's obviously totally directional so you want to be carving groomers and riding pow and there are probably better groomer boards anyway.

Also, I'm no expert so listen to the other guys more probably, but I have ridden a fair bit in Japan and Australia and ride back country to park so I understand a bit of the differences between.



> You want camber dominant, nose rocker, set back and taper


 - That's basically the money advice.

Switch riding is generally opposed to powder / groomer carving, so you'll have to choose how much you value it. You need good edge hold for Aus as it gets icy. Most of the mentioned boards in this thread have that. PYL is a good choice, as mentioned not 100% a pow board but you can still ride bottomless pow on it very well.


----------



## Frank Ru (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you all for your help @ Sush1, @ F1EA, @Phedder and @ Craig51, have just made the purchase with Yes PYL 160W ( special thanks to Craig 51 for point to me the shop)- really looking forward to ride it in this coming season.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Frank Ru said:


> Thank you all for your help @ Sush1, @ F1EA, @Phedder and @ Craig51, have just made the purchase with Yes PYL 160W ( special thanks to Craig 51 for point to me the shop)- really looking forward to ride it in this coming season.


Been reading this thread meaning to respond. I have a '14 PYL (they've improved a bit since then) and an older Custom. You know what board I'd decided to recommend? 160W PYL - it's a fucking rad snowboard - I've been thinking about replacing mine for a couple of seasons, I'm just a bit scared I might end up disappointed.


----------

